# Could Dana have won any more tonight?



## rushStPierre (Nov 22, 2009)

first hendo who jetted from the UFC for more money gets dominated by jake shields who is now a free agent.

ufc can sign shields and have him as a next opponent for GSP and/or Silva which would leave strikeforce's mw division with a vacated title.

if that wasnt enough a brawl breaks out live on national tv on their big CBS card.(dont see that TV contract getting renewed.)

with mousasi losing and shields possibly leaving for the UFC it looks like tonight was the beginning of the end for strikeforce.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

This is far from the beginning of the end of Strikeforce.


Dana is probably wetting himself after tonight's event.

I cant wait to hear what he has to say about this.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Strikeforce won't die from it they don't lose money on shows. They will get some pub for this and probably lose their broadcast deal but Showtime won't drop them. Hopefully they can get out of the Hendo contract because I'm sure they are paying him too much to fight on showtime.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah today was really bad for Strikeforce imo. Dan getting dominated. Talks of him fighting Fedor lol. Dans an idiot for leaving the UFC, funny thing is he would of gotten a title shot vs Silva instead of Maia, if he would of stayed. They can hype Gilbert a lot now though, Shinya Aoki looked like crap tonight. He fights better in Japan because the refs over there let him piss around on the ground a lot longer. Which i like, i dont like how often the ref was standing that fight up. 

Mousasi is still awesome, and King Mo is a beast. I knew he would win that fight. He just has so much confidence in his skills. I think Mo could do some crazy damage in the UFC.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

This whole event shows how far they are from the UFC. I couldn't have been more disappointed if I tried.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Suddenly, Anderson Silva doesn't look so bad, lol.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Man, this was a great night for Dana.

One of Strikeforce's biggest stars, Mousasi, looked like a complete tool and let the fight pass him by.

The new LHW champ of Strikeforce is a cocky dude with mediocre skills and lackluster cardio.

We now see that even with three championship fights in a row, Strikeforce still had trouble with exciting fights.

Strikeforce's 185 pound champion is a snoozer.

Dana got rid of Dan, who really did look like an aging old dude.

And, oh yeah, UFC looks professional compared to SF who has ridiculous brawls breaking out post-fight.

No, Dana made out like a madman.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

You also forgot to mention that with the UFC LW division being primarily wrestlers, Aoki would get killed in the UFC. I honestly did NOT want to believe that, but after tonight, I do.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> You also forgot to mention that with the UFC LW division being primarily wrestlers, Aoki would get killed in the UFC. I honestly did NOT want to believe that, but after tonight, I do.


Yeah, Aoki looked terrible and his performance will keep Dana from taking fire for not trying to recruit him. Another plus for DW! 

I do love the UFC though, so what can you do.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Definitely waiting for Dana's comments.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

What does Aoki expect though. He doesn't improve his stand-up, doesn't improve his wrestling. Don't know what to tell the guy.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Definitely waiting for Dana's comments.


So far they have been



>


http://twitter.com/danawhite

Tonight definitely helped the UFC and hurt Strikeforce a lot.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Well that fight showed BJ Penn is way better than Aoki. So BJ lost a 5 round close decision but Aoki lost a brutal 5 round dominating decision. Can't see how people put him as a better fighter than BJ.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> What does Aoki expect though. He doesn't improve his stand-up, doesn't improve his wrestling. Don't know what to tell the guy.


To me it's the same old story told over and over again in MMA. Guy is stellar in one area of the sport, becomes super famous for crazy wins in that area of expertise, and then fights a guy with a fully developed toolbox and gets exposed.

What was almost worse to me is that Melendez didn't take full advantage of every second on the feet to pound him.


----------



## rushStPierre (Nov 22, 2009)

japanese fighters are so behind now its rediculous, they better hope akiyama doesnt get exposed as well. he didnt look so great against belcher.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

rushStPierre said:


> japanese fighters are so behind now its rediculous, they better hope akiyama doesnt get exposed as well. he didnt look so great against belcher.


I have noticed the same trend over the past few years and have really struggled not to make generalizations - Generalizations that my gut tells me are true.

Are there a few Japanese standouts? Sure. I'm a huge Yushin Okami fan. But in reality, lately against UFC caliber fighters, they have a terrible record.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Okami, 1/2 of Machida

I think that is it..


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

I was not impressed at all. Boring fights, boring fighters in general, poor production and commentating. Good thing it was free, I would not pay to watch SF EVER, not $1.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

The brawl at the end was an embarassment to MMA, so no one wins. As much as I love watching the Diaz Bros fight, this was dispicable, like a damn Tyson presser. 

Aoki has amazing subs, but that doesn't mean shit if you can't get a hold of your opponent. Gil executed the perfect plan, and congratulations to him.

SF commmentary blows as usual, they lead you to believe that King Mo is gassed and done before the end of the 1st round, when clearly it is Mousasi that is gassed after the 2nd. Watching this fight made me want to see both fighters in the UFC that much more.

Damn, Shields is painful to watch, but his pace is more consistent than any other fighter through 5 rounds. He seems stronger later in the fights because everyone else gets weaker. His jitz is superb, I'd like to see him matchup against GSP.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Mo gassed after 3 minutes in the fight and Mousasi gassed somewhere in the second round.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Mo gassed after 3 minutes in the fight and Mousasi gassed somewhere in the second round.


I thought Gegard was going to finish it a couple of times in the first and second round, but Mo caught a second wind in the 3rd, and began to win the stand up. I think that's what changed the fight, Mo's confidence in his hands which lead to his dominance on the ground.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Mousasi=retarded gameplan
Henderson=busted up back, I think he's done. That was not the Hendo of old, he was slow, weak and gassed so quickly. He looked so pale it looked like his nervous system was taxed to the max due to the pain in his back. I would know I've had a herniated disc and the way Dan was moving looked exactly like I would expect from someone with a bad back. It's too bad things didn't go his way, he had a monster right hand and the skillset to take on Anderson Silva, he's too old and busted up now.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Dana White even in his dreams couldn't envision it working out better for him. Also I find it hard to believe people will still think Aoki would do well in the UFC, there are so many unfavorable matchups. If it was 2001 Aoki would be great but in 2010 you cant be that one dimensional and beat all the top guys.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Dana White is going to sleep with a smile on his face tonight. Everything that could go wrong for SF, went wrong. I feel real bad for Coker, I always liked the guy.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

It will be awesome to see what Dana is going to say about it all. We all know he is going to play down all the fighters except maybe Sheilds and say that Strikeforce is an embarassment to the sport.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Mousasi = Wow. Terrible gameplan and little to no takedown defense. And this was one of the few guys who supposedly could dethrone A. Silva. Yeah...

King Mo = Wow. Gassed after the first round and still managed to dictate the action for the remaining 4 rounds. Just goes to show you how dominant an elite wrestler can be in this sport. Still extremely raw but he has a ton of potential. 

Shields = Meh. Same old Shields. Kudos to him for weathering the early storm and then thoroughly beating a bigger man. Not a lot of people get up from a Hendo right hand but Dan was not right tonight. Still want to see him get beat up by the UFCs top WWs.

Hendo = Wow. Dan was not right tonight. His gas tank has been questionable for a few years now especially at 185. But he was so stiff and slow that that back had to have a lot to do with it. Still, he lost to a natural 170 pounder. Is Dan done? At that age with a bad back he might be.

Aoki = Predictable. One dimensional. Top 5 LW? Hells no... 

Melendez = Pretty much started the whole brawl so kudos to him for ending a lackluster card with a bang. Too bad it could cost Strikeforce dearly. And too bad Mayhem had to get gang-beaten for nothing. Congrats to the Diaz bros. for hitting a guy when he's down. 

Did Dana and the UFC score a win tonight? Maybe. But the fans of MMA lost tonight. And to think, I was actually kind of pumped for this card. Guess we should all ease up on bashing every UFC card as of late huh?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think we just got spoiled with the events around UFC 100 that the lack of anything right now is really noticeable. The string of major injuries really hampered the UFC's cards. Once GSP, Silva, Machida, Shogun, Rampage, Lesnar and Carwin are fighting more frequently things will pick up. We need atleast one title fight per event and one contender fight per event, things will get back in the swing of things soon enough.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is definitely not the beginning of the end for SF, they have a great range of fighters and some great fight/potential fights - Fedor v Werdum, possibly Hendo v Mousasi, Kingo Mo's first title defense, if Jake stays - Jake v Miller II (+added animosity). I think SF is only getting stronger. The 'post fight fight' is a backward step for MMA not necessarily for StrikeForce.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> And, oh yeah, UFC looks professional compared to SF who has ridiculous brawls breaking out post-fight.


Do the names abbott and cabbage ring a bell? go brush up on your history dude. 


abtw Just because there wasnt a definitive finish in either of the 3 fights does mean they sucked.I didnt see much of the lw fight but the 1st and 3rd were upsets in my book.Those are always exciting.And sure the brawl might have been a black eye but I liked it..


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

What a horrible night of fights. King Mo gassed after the 1st round and still won, Aoki did nothing but butt scoot the whole fight, and Shields had Hendo mounted for the better part of 4 rounds and did no damage. Sure the brawl at the end was a black eye for MMA, but at least it was exciting.


----------



## bedcommando (Oct 16, 2006)

You can't sugar coat this...

it looks BAD for strikeforce no matter how entertaining it is... big fights don't happen often on national television and it was bad enough it made MMA look boring to the casual person... but the full out brawl was just out of place... i kept waiting to see some WWE stars rush in with bats :thumb02:

Not to mention the majority of Strikeforce's champs were just paraded as uninteresting fighters


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

I didn't think any of the three fights were as bad as people are making them sound. Mo v. Mousasi was pretty close considering Mo won every round (save maybe round 2) lol; I liked what Mousasi did off his back (he's gotta have some of the best upkicks in MMA and his bottom punches from guard were very good at times too), and Mo just did a great job implementing a gameplan and has some very solid wrestling that could cause problems for UFC fighters.

Aoki Melendez wasn't that bad either; Gilbert did a ton of damage in that fight and really dominated this guy who was supposed to be some sort of lightweight prodigy. The only thing that bugged me in that fight was the silly buttscooting (lay there in guard; if the guy obviously won't engage then stand the **** up, don't scoot your guard towards him, that's just retarded), though I didn't disagree as strongly with the ref stepping in that one time after Melendez smashed Aorki as the announcers did; Gilbert sort of tried to take advantage of the moment before the fight would be stood up (as opposed to attacking _before_ the butt scooting).

And Shields upset Henderson in dominating fashion with some totally sick guard passes. Dan played mega defense nonstop and tried like hell NOT to get TKOd which is one reason why Jake's GnP didn't look too brutal, along with the stupid "no elbow" rule they have in Strikeforce. If Jake was landing pansy punches from guard then maybe I'd be into the whole "blanket" lay n pray shit that everyone seems to be on about but he was just dominating Dan from mount while Dan covered his face and prayed for the rounds to end constantly. Like I said in another thread just take away the time limit on the rounds and Shields would definitely TKO Dan; Henderson just had no answer at all and was probably relieved when the fight ended cuz the same shit would have happened again and again til he died.

Brawl was entertaining; you don't turn your head away when something like that happens.

All that said; Yep Dana White wins, big time. I personally didn't dislike the card but this shit just works out beautifully for Dana and the UFC.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I don't think Strikeforce will close, however they are going to go back to where there were a few years ago. Getting Hendo didn't work out, and then in their marketing they manage to piss off their MW champ, who is now a free agent. Then Moussassi, who they've been hyping as an elite fighter, gets exposed by a guy with terrible cardio and is completely one dimensional. Oh and the fans hate him. Then Melendez's destruction of Aoki might kill the DREAM relationship. Why would DREAM keep sending their fighters to get dominated? And those are just the problems for tonight. Their HW division is a mess. Their champ hasn't fought for them in 3 years, and the guy who gets a title shot is an overrated mid level fighter that just got his lights turned out. Fedor has a contract dispute, so he might never fight for them again. 

So who does that leave them with

Aarlovski-done
Werdum-midlevel guy
Feijao-has potential, but he's not there yet
Sokky and Babalu-UFC washouts
Diaz-would you want Diaz to be the face of your organization?
Lawler-overrated midlevel fighter
Matt Lindland-done
Jacare-another guy with potential
Mayhem-descent fighter, but will never be elite
Hieron-could be a legit contender, but we'll never know Strikeforce/Diaz won't give him a descent fight.
Melendez and Thompson are legit, but they can't fight each other every time can they?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Calibretto9 said:


> I have noticed the same trend over the past few years and have really struggled not to make generalizations - Generalizations that my gut tells me are true.
> 
> Are there a few Japanese standouts? Sure. I'm a huge Yushin Okami fan. But in reality, lately against UFC caliber fighters, they have a terrible record.


Thing about Yushin Okami is.... once he realized he is behind the race he commited to chnaging his training camp to catch up to the fighters in the U.S.

he actually said that training over seas isnt doing it for him anymore because they just arnt as good over there as they are here.

So Kudos to Yushin.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Dana must have been grinning ear to ear during the whole show. I am sure everything he wanted to happen probally happened. It exposed some of strikeforce's "greats", and now they will probally lose one of their champions.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> I didn't think any of the three fights were as bad as people are making them sound. Mo v. Mousasi was pretty close considering Mo won every round (save maybe round 2) lol; I liked what Mousasi did off his back (he's gotta have some of the best upkicks in MMA and his bottom punches from guard were very good at times too), and Mo just did a great job implementing a gameplan and has some very solid wrestling that could cause problems for UFC fighters.
> 
> Aoki Melendez wasn't that bad either; Gilbert did a ton of damage in that fight and really dominated this guy who was supposed to be some sort of lightweight prodigy. The only thing that bugged me in that fight was the silly buttscooting (lay there in guard; if the guy obviously won't engage then stand the **** up, don't scoot your guard towards him, that's just retarded), though I didn't disagree as strongly with the ref stepping in that one time after Melendez smashed Aorki as the announcers did; Gilbert sort of tried to take advantage of the moment before the fight would be stood up (as opposed to attacking _before_ the butt scooting).
> 
> ...


Yeah the fights were not as bad as some people are making it out to be but the casual fans do not like to see those types of fights, maybe the Melendez fight but other than that people are going to be dissapointed.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't wait to hear what Dana has to say about all the shit that went down.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

sNatch204 said:


> Yeah today was really bad for Strikeforce imo. Dan getting dominated. Talks of him fighting Fedor lol. Dans an idiot for leaving the UFC, funny thing is he would of gotten a title shot vs Silva instead of Maia, if he would of stayed. They can hype Gilbert a lot now though, *Shinya Aoki looked like crap tonight. He fights better in Japan because the refs over there let him piss around on the ground a lot longer. * Which i like, i dont like how often the ref was standing that fight up.
> 
> Mousasi is still awesome, and King Mo is a beast. I knew he would win that fight. He just has so much confidence in his skills. I think Mo could do some crazy damage in the UFC.


No actually I think Aoki fought like crap because he didn't have his cheating superglue pants. Those things are just not fair with the kind of unrealistic friction they have. Without them his grappling isn't the best in the world.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Dana was all smiles.
And the main reason is Shields-Hendo and that brawl at the end. That was the icing on the cake.
I don't realy think the other fights had a significant importance to him. Maybe seing Aoki dominated like that... But still, even so i think he would like to sign him.
He might just wanna sign Melendez, who i think is a TOP10 LW in the world.
Mousasi - King Mo...well i thought Mousasi will take it, but daaaaamn...Mo is realy powerful. As for Mousasi, he needs to learn some gameplans. He once said that he doesn't rely to much on gameplans, he just goes out there and fights, cuz it feels natural, but he will learn from this.
I don't know where things will go from now on for the Strikeforce's LHW division. Do they have any other fighters??
Also, this fight also demostrated how important wrestling is in MMA. Either way, Dana wants both of them.

And the icing on the cake.
Not much to say about it. But now he is all smiles. He let Hendo leave, when the majority of the people said it was a bad idea. And then Hendo (a MW and LHW) loses a fight to a WW!?! Let's be honest, that's where Shields should fight.
Plus the brawl at the end.

Dana is a happy man.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

cant see how you guys think of Hendo getting beat as such a big win for UFC, it shows that the MW division is more competitive than you guys are giving it credit for, Hendo mega successful in Pride, successful in the UFC joins SF and gets convincingly beat, if you ask me it shows that SF has more creditable fighters than you idiots give it credit for.

If on the other hand Hendo had become champ last night then it would show that a guy who was successful but failed to be a champ at the UFC could easy jump boat to SF and become champ, that proved not to be the case meaning that its as hard to win the title at SF as it is in the UFC.

Sorry but the talk in here about how because of the Hendo/Shields fight SF will suffering due to this result or been set back a few years is bull s**t, some of the opinions I have just read have been the dumbest load of cr*p I have read here.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> cant see how you guys think of Hendo getting beat as such a big win for UFC, it shows that the MW division is more competitive than you guys are giving it credit for, Hendo mega successful in Pride, successful in the UFC joins SF and gets convincingly beat, if you ask me it shows that SF has more creditable fighters than you idiots give it credit for.
> 
> If on the other hand Hendo had become champ last night then it would show that a guy who was successful but failed to be a champ at the UFC could easy jump boat to SF and become champ, that proved not to be the case meaning that its as hard to win the title at SF as it is in the UFC.
> 
> Sorry but the talk in here about how because of the Hendo/Shields fight SF will suffering due to this result or been set back a few years is bull s**t, some of the opinions I have just read have been the dumbest load of cr*p I have read here.


Whooaaa
Calm down there tiger. 

Take a second to think about this....

Jake Shields just beat Henderson Convincingly??? right??
Well... Dana more then likely will get Shields to be a part of their roster which leaves SF only decent MW to be no more.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wookie said:


> This whole event shows how far they are from the UFC. I couldn't have been more disappointed if I tried.


You should watch more strikeforce events. Usually they have much better fights than the UFC.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> You should watch more strikeforce events. Usually they have much better fights than the UFC.


lol, debatable. Very much so. They also have all of three shows a year, which allows them to save their fighters and sign these 'big' fights. I'm pulling for SF to succeed, but last night's event, given how stacked it was, should have been so much more than it was. Hell, I'd take UFC 108 over last night's event any day of the week, and it had no where near the name power.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Try keep this short coz not sure Im adding anything new so:
1. Problem numero uno for Strikeforce: The horrible announcing. Frank Shamrock can stay but Gus and Auri-Auri-Auri-notgonnaworkhereanymore need to go away. They aren't appealling announcers and are no where near Goldie and Joe. 

2. If you plan for 1 fight an hour, have more prelims so that, in case the action is flat as was the case last night, you can throw in a quick KO. 

3. Open up the production budget more. Last night looked cheesy and at the very least pay the lisceninsing fee so Hendo can walk out to "Bullet hits the Bone" like UFC.

4. Did I mention the announcers sucked ***k? Yep. big nasty ones.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

I enjoyed the card, it was funny and did provide a few moments of very good fighting. Hendo was hurt or he would have knocked that "champ" out. Ioki cleaning the ring with his butt was a nice way to colonize Japan, and Mousasi looked like was the one with seven fights but they were free and Strikeforce tried to put out a great show, unfortunately it did not turn out that way bu props to them for trying. The rumble afterwards with Mayhem getting kicked while he was on the ground was fun, the announcers sucked though.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Eh I'm not fully understanding the hate for this event. It was free and I personally found it more entertaining than UFC 112.

Mousasi losing to Shields could be a crushing blow to SF if Shields bails on them for the UFC.

I'm not sure why CBS would cancel Strikeforce's contract based on the melee after the Shields fight.

I enjoy watching UFC and Strikeforce events. I think most UFC nuthuggers simply want SF to die with the assumption that all SF fighters would suddenly join the UFC. But it's far from that simple.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

what did dana win?

This event was more lively than the last UFC card (not that thats saying much)

Miller who is one of the most famous mma'ers in the world got jumped (not nice i know) but this has set up several possibilites like maybe fighting diaz at a catchweight???


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> what did dana win?
> 
> This event was more lively than the last UFC card (not that thats saying much)
> 
> Miller who is one of the most famous mma'ers in the world got jumped (not nice i know) but this has set up several possibilites like maybe fighting diaz at a catchweight???


How did he not win? The two top LHWs in SF looked mediocre to terrible. No one can tell me that Gegard didn't look like rubbish after round two, and no one can tell me that King Mo looked anything but alright, if we're being generous. Both would vehemently be beaten by several UFC LHWs. And this is coming from someone who is a long standing fan of both Mo and Gegard. 

Aoki looked worse than Gomi, so at least that takes some of the sting away for Dana, though I'd love to see him pursue Gilbert. Dan Henderson was crushed by a natural WW fighter in Jake Shields, who may well be on his way to signing with the UFC. Dana told us all that Dan wasn't worth the money he wanted, and how does this not at least somewhat bolster his claim? So he drops a money pit with no payoff to SF, and perhaps picks up a now big time player in Shields? It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see why Dana might have a smile on his face right now. 

And whilst the minor melee was nothing serious in my eyes, it does make SF look partially like amateur hour.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Dana won huge but also lost. Strikeforce didn't look like a joke to the channel flippers Ultimate fighting looked like a joke. Also there is the theory that no publicity is bad publicity for Strikeforce who are still relatively unknown. I mean they are on the front page of yahoo today.
Dana did win in the fact that everybody suddenly forgot about the UFC 112 Dance-A-Thon.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, *this is the beginning of the end for strikeforce.* Here are some clear signs:

1. *Fedor* is clearly not coming back anytime soon. Either he wants more money, or *M-1* just gets off on d*cking various org's around for their own sadistic pleasure. 

2. *Scott Coker's lack of leadership* and just plain *absence of common sense* has to be troubling. Miller may not have been authorized to enter the cage at the time that he did, but you can't blame the actions of Shields' camp on Miller. 

3. Their broadcast crew is bizarrely inept. I still don't know what *Frank* is doing there, and *Ranallo* was completely off base in putting the finger on Miller. 

4. Most of the strikeforce champions and challengers (aside from *Melendez*) gave performances that teetered on the embarrassing. 

a. *Mousasi* was completely neutralized. 

b.* King Mo* and *Jake Shields* looked like they were moving in slow motion. 

c. *Aoki* was a joke. 

d. *Henderson* was completely dominated on the ground--never thought I'd see that, much less against an opponent who was fighting at welterweight not too long ago. 

5. *Where is the security?* UFC events always have security officials assigned to walk fighters to the cage and also to stand at duty inside the cage as well. 


Scott Coker has done a good job creating a high quality local fight org but if they are not successful long term, it will be as a result of their own ineptitude, not as a result of any counter programming or name calling by *Dana White* himself.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think Dana won huge but also lost. Strikeforce didn't look like a joke to the channel flippers Ultimate fighting looked like a joke. Also there is the theory that no publicity is bad publicity for Strikeforce who are still relatively unknown. I mean they are on the front page of yahoo today.
> Dana did win in the fact that everybody suddenly forgot about the UFC 112 Dance-A-Thon.


This is true Toxic would like to rep you, but I can't alas..:sad02::wink01:! 
You can look at it in so many different ways.. it had both bad and good thing's for the UFC and for SF!

Wich overpowers the other?.. don't ask me lol^^ I'm aren't almighty yet


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think Dana won huge but also lost. Strikeforce didn't look like a joke *to the channel flippers Ultimate fighting looked like a joke*. Also there is the theory that no publicity is bad publicity for Strikeforce who are still relatively unknown. I mean they are on the front page of yahoo today.
> Dana did win in the fact that everybody suddenly forgot about the UFC 112 Dance-A-Thon.


that made me lol, you are correct.:thumb02:


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Unfortunately, *this is the beginning of the end for strikeforce.* Here are some clear signs:
> 
> 1. *Fedor* is clearly not coming back anytime soon. Either he wants more money, or *M-1* just gets off on d*cking various org's around for their own sadistic pleasure.
> 
> ...


One bad showing and it's the end for SF? Ive seen tons of crap from UFC.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I wouldnt go as far as to say its the end of SF after a show like that, if anything it shows how much they need to learn to be at a level that the UFC is at.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

They have some of the worst production and commentary in all of sports. 

Aside from Frank who's sadly partially braindead after too many shots to the head they have zero credibility. All their voices are irritating and the other two seem like complete pussys.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Can.Opener said:


> They have some of the worst production and commentary in all of sports.
> 
> Aside from Frank who's sadly partially braindead after too many shots to the head they have zero credibility. All their voices are irritating and the other two seem like complete pussys.


And that team even manages to make Frank seem like he's clueless. I just want to see Frank fight Henderson then the whole f*cking thing can fold for all I care.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> One bad showing and it's the end for SF? Ive seen tons of crap from UFC.


Yes but then the UFC has another free event the same month and a PPV the next month. One bad UFC show doesn't hurt them because their roster is deep enough to put on a lot of shows. Strikeforce only has a few shows a year, so they don't get to erase the memories with a good show. The bad taste lingers.



KillerShark1985 said:


> cant see how you guys think of Hendo getting beat as such a big win for UFC, it shows that the MW division is more competitive than you guys are giving it credit for, Hendo mega successful in Pride, successful in the UFC joins SF and gets convincingly beat, if you ask me it shows that SF has more creditable fighters than you idiots give it credit for.


How exactly was Hendo successful in the UFC? He went 3-3 and never beat a ranked fighter while he was there. It also hurts because if Shields jumps ship, then who's your champion? Hendo vs Miller for the title? If Hendo wins then title is a complete joke. Because there's no way Shields can win a title in the UFC.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Dana would have to spend about $560 billion to get anywhere near the kind of awesome exposure Strikeforce got with that amazing melee. Make no mistake... Dana might have thought it was funny when it happened, but, as toxic pointed out, Stikeforce is front page news at the moment. Big big win for them.

Truth is, far more people will tune into the next event in the hope they see another free-for-all. Its now up to Strikeforce to do some Thai-Chi on all that momentum and transform it into new regular fans. The next Strikeforce event has to be MONUMENTAL. As entertaining as they can possibly make it. They will have lots of new eyeball waiting for something to go, "wow!" at.

In a nutshell... Dont feck it up Scott. This is a big chance for SF.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

hommage1985 said:


> One bad showing and it's the end for SF? Ive seen tons of crap from UFC.


Been 2 bad shows in a row really. Lawler-Manhoef was the only good fight on the Miami card. Lashley got fed another can, Herschel Walker shouldn't be fighting on a main card, Santos-Coenen was a very meh fight and the much-hyped Zaromskis failed to deliver.

They'll have paid a lot of money out to the likes of Fedor, Henderson and Aoki, and all 3 of them have screwed them over in some way. Fedor and M-1 now look like they're going to pull out of the contract; Henderson was in terrible condition and in 1 fight ended any possible hype that could have gone towards a Henderson-Mousasi/Fedor fight; and Aoki got beaten up by, let's be honest, a pretty average fighter in Melendez. 

I don't see them surviving much longer. Dana's going to be going all-out to make sure he signs one of their now few credible fighters in Jake Shields, and if he leaves, then they'll be left with only the HW division to offer any remotely decent fights. Melendez has cleared out the LW's, Diaz has done the same at WW, Shields, a WW has dominated at MW, they've got a green LHW champion with no gas tank and their 1 decent draw in the HW division, Fedor, could be leaving the organisation. Give it 9-12 months and I think they'll be out of business.

Oh, and Soojo, they've not got that much mainstream attention at all in the US. The incident isn't mentioned on CNN, New York Times, NBC, ABC, Fox or even CBS's news sites. Barely got a mention on any news sites actually:  Link


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Personally I think Gegard needs to stop jumping around weight classes and focus on one. In the last nine months he's fought at middle weight, light heavy weight, heavy weight and even in a super hulk category against Mark Hunt. At his best he'd destroy 'king' Mo


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Been 2 bad shows in a row really. Lawler-Manhoef was the only good fight on the Miami card. Lashley got fed another can, Herschel Walker shouldn't be fighting on a main card, Santos-Coenen was a very meh fight and the much-hyped Zaromskis failed to deliver.
> 
> They'll have paid a lot of money out to the likes of Fedor, Henderson and Aoki, and all 3 of them have screwed them over in some way. Fedor and M-1 now look like they're going to pull out of the contract; Henderson was in terrible condition and in 1 fight ended any possible hype that could have gone towards a Henderson-Mousasi/Fedor fight; and Aoki got beaten up by, let's be honest, a pretty average fighter in Melendez.
> 
> ...


Yea... you're probably right. Its just I've had a bit experience with PR before and it can be surprising how horrible stuff can turn in your favour. Time will tell I guess. Either way, I'm not a SF fan. I couldn't care less if they disappeared tomorrow.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

If something like that happened in the UFC, it'd probably have been featured on a couple of mainstream news-sites in the US and been fairly big news, but none of them seem to have picked up the SF brawl. Even CBS News didn't even mention the card, which is pretty strange considering the show was on CBS. Has the potential to be big news, but I don't think it'll go beyond the hardcore MMA news-sites, forums and fans.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Similar brawls break out in hockey and fotball several times a year. This is no big deal in my opinion.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Honestly I wonder if Mousasi didn't just vacate the title in the cage. He didn't really even fight/try. He just avoided damage for five rounds.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Is this really _that good_ for the UFC? 

I mean, many people consider MMA and UFC one in the same, and will point to this as evidence that "Ultimate Fighting" is barbaric and bruta, shouldn't be shown on TV and shouldn't be legal.

Sure, it's hypocritical, considering the pre-fight and post-fight brawls in boxing, but I'd hate to see MMA follow boxing's example in that regard.


----------

